# Merc C63 Coupe AMG + Track Package.



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Is that a Black?


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

wow...that is seriously mean.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

clived said:


> Is that a Black?


Looks a bit white to me mate.... :?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

clived said:


> Is that a Black?


Yes, C63 Coupe AMG Black series with track package. :wink:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow that looks very mean from the front shame the much softer rear and huge spoiler don't really match the rest :?


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Change the colour and wheels and you have one very very awesome car.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Great car with the best sounding engine on the road


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Those headlights make it look very angry.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

That's pretty bad parking :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The picture shows the Black Edition with the optional 'aerodynamic package' (it may also have the 'track package' but, as that just means different tyres and 'active rear axle transmission cooling' it's hard to tell from here).

I'd happily drive around in a standard C63 black edition, but those stick-on carbon aerodynamic bits would just make you look like a knob if you drove anywhere other than on a track.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

BEAST!!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

[quote="Spandex" but those stick-on carbon aerodynamic bits would just make you look like a knob if you drove anywhere other than on a track.[/quote]

You make a good point 

Charlie


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

i'm not keen on the spoiler, and the line where the front bumper ends and the quarter panel begins is annoying. other than that looks good.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Details.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

omg..that is seriously sexy!!!

I dont like Mercs but this just may change my mind.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Bonnet looks like a Monaro :?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Not keen on it, and as for the spoiler, is it a Halfords special?


----------

